# Raleigh Tangent



## ejosrq (Oct 30, 2006)

This is a follow-up to a post I made regarding early Shimano STi shifters. Matt H. had some great photos http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=391395 of his Tangent and here's some of mine. Interestingly, Matt comments his is a 1991 version; I'm fairly sure it is not. I purchased mine in 1990 and is the same as pictured in the 1991 Raleigh sales catalog (which I have). Matts looks older in some ways - especially the wheels. Maybe someone can shed some light on the subject.

On to my bike. Purchased new in 1990 for $419.00. It is completely stock except for: seat, tires (excuse the road tires - it's my commuter), bars and grips.


----------



## ejosrq (Oct 30, 2006)

And the rest:


----------



## dunleat (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello friend,

Until recently I had a very similar version of this bike. It was my father's, who bought it brand new in the early 90's. He gave it to me when I moved to Boston for college. It was stolen after a few short months. Broke my heart. It's very uncommon to find much about this bike online, especially any for sale. I could only ask if you'd ever be willing to part with it. But of course I would understand if it's not for sale.


----------



## tmslaym (Aug 5, 2008)

A friend of mine has this or a very similar bike. If you have interest let me know and I can try to get some photos.


----------



## mplscraig (Jan 4, 2021)

dunleat said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Until recently I had a very similar version of this bike. It was my father's, who bought it brand new in the early 90's. He gave it to me when I moved to Boston for college. It was stolen after a few short months. Broke my heart. It's very uncommon to find much about this bike online, especially any for sale. I could only ask if you'd ever be willing to part with it. But of course I would understand if it's not for sale.


Not sure if you're still looking, but I have a 1991 Tangent I would consider selling. Only the frame and crank are stock, though.


----------

